# Problemgröße: 3^n, wie wirkt sich ein um den Faktor 1000 schnellerer Rechner aus?



## Reaver1988 (12. Jan 2013)

Guten Tag,

ich habe eine Frage zur folgenden Aufgabe:







Ich habe bereits im Internet geschaut, aber ich bekomme es leider nicht wirklich auf die Reihe. Ein um Faktor 1000 schnellerer Rechner sollte die Problemgröße im vergleich zum ausgangsrechner in 3^n-3 berechnen. Liege ich damit richtig? Wenn ja wieso und wenn nein was ist denn richtig?

Ich bedanke mich schon einmal für eure Antworten.


----------



## theo inf (12. Jan 2013)

Ja. Ich hätte jetzt auch +3 statt der anderen Lösungen rausbekommen.


----------



## Reaver1988 (12. Jan 2013)

wenn dort steht "in etwa" dann ist die naheliegenste Lösung +6, aber wie würdest du das begründen? Eventuell eine mathematische Begründung?


----------



## Marcinek (12. Jan 2013)

Was bedeutet + 3??

Du hast eine exponentialle Funktionen.

Wenn ich etwas doppelt so schnell mache, dann reche ich x / 2. Ich schaffe es in halber Zeit.

Hier muss ich rechnen 3 hoch n / 1000 ....

das sind etwa 3 hoch n / 3 hoch 6  

Und nun kann man die Potenzregeln anwenden um das auszurechen.


----------



## Reaver1988 (12. Jan 2013)

Danke dir für die Antwort, ich muss dir wirklich gestehen, dass ich hier komplett auf dem Schlauch stehe, aber vielleicht kriegen wir es zusammen hin mich dort etwas aufzuklären?
Also den punkt (3^n)/1000 habe ich verstanden --> check
Jetzt geht es aber schon los, wie komme ich denn von den jetzt auf die 3^(n/3)^6 ? Mein Ansatz wäre jetzt folgender:

3^n/1000 = 3^n * 1/1000

Und dann weiß ich schon nicht mehr weiter.... Ich weiß wirklich nicht wieso ich dort auf dem Schlauch stehe und entschuldige mich dafür.


----------



## Reaver1988 (12. Jan 2013)

So ich glaube ich habe es, ich muss lediglich

log(1000) / log(3) rechnen und dann bekomme ich 6,28xxxxxxx raus, die Antwort ist also +6


----------

